# Hit a raccoon - under boost condition



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Check the pipe connections at the intercooler as they are plastic. check the output hose going from the turbo to the intercooler.. rubber connected to a plastic connector near the intercooler see if maybe it cracked or tore one of those .


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

Sounds like a boost leak despite the pipes looking ok.
You don't wanna be driving around like that, get someone to do a test on it, it's pretty quick to diagnose.


----------

